# Need some advice about Dog Gone Pain



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

From everything that I found on the forum, it sounds like it really helps their dogs. Here is one thread.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43306&highlight=Dog+Gone+Pain&page=2

Also you can put some canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling) about a tablespoon and it will help to firm up the stools.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I learned about it from Ardeagold and have used it for probably about a year with Cody. He has joint stiffness and disc issues from an autoimmune disease. It has helped immensely.... no GI issues either. We use Cosequin in the am and DGP in the eve, just put in his meal. You can google their site and talk to Ardeagold for alot of good info.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for the links! I'm going to check them out right now.


----------

